# little known happy facts about breastfeeding



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello all- another thread made me think of doing this. I hope everyone can give their input about this!
I would like to start a list of the truly wonderful benefits of breastfeeding. Those known and not so well known. Know what I mean?
my personal favorites are:

really really sweet baby breath!

Poos smell soo much better than formula poos. It reminds me of buttered popcorn actually! :LOL

I luv the warm fuzzy 'high" I get from nursing!

Hope to add more later...gotta run!

Thanks mamas!


----------



## dlwdmw (May 27, 2005)

oh, where do I start?!!
Let's see:
-It's easier than fixing a bottle.
-I have the cure-all no matter what the problem is!
-The milky grins...








-I feel like it's the BEST nutrition possible.
-When I see how fast he's growing and how healthy he is, it makes me proud knowing that *I* did that!








-makes traveling oh-so-easy!

Great thread


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Nursing naps...when he just wants to nurse his whole nap, I let him fall asleep with boob-in-mouth...and I sleep too!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Breastmilk spitup doesn't stain or smell as bad as formula spitup usually.

Pop a diaper and a Ziploc of wipes in the front pocket of my Ergo and out the door we go.









Breastfed baby pudge !!!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

It's always on tap, perfect temp, perfect amount, no measuring, steralizing or waiting (this is dh's favorite too).

It fixes almost anything (even now that dd is 16 months).

Hearing dd ask for "me me" (one of her first words).

Cute thread!


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I have to agree with the instant cure-all! From bordom to bumps on the head, nursing makes it all better. 80% of the time tantrums can be diffused with some soft words and a breast.

When DS was a wee baby, I was simply exhausted, yet I found I could parent and nap at the same time!

My DS has had only ONE cold in 15 months of life, and it was a really small cold then went away very quickly.

And I get to say, "I make milk - What's your superpower?"


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

when they are old enough to speak...they say to you "i love mommy milk all the much."


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Bf babies/toddlers/children are so snuggly!!!
Mama gets a chance to sit/lie down when the little one wants to nurse!!
An excuse to buy pretty nursing dresses- and if you plan on long-term nursing, you can justify the expense!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starlein26*
when they are old enough to speak...they say to you "i love mommy milk all the much."

That is the CUTEST toddler sentence I've ever heard!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

For 11+ months (at which point he tackled me for an organic apple) of exclusive nursing, I could look at him and think (and say) "I did that".









re: pretty nursing dresses...where'd you find them?


----------



## MrsHenderson (Jul 25, 2005)

It's free!!!

It's the perfect temperature.

It makes air travel easier


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I love these threads!









It's best for my baby.

It's super easy (even considering sore nipples at first).

I don't have to measure, mix, pour, etc.

My baby is so happy, calm, and content when nursing.

I love the way she looks when she's falling asleep nursing.

I don't have to remember to pack anything when we go out.

Nursing is good for food, comfort, naps, etc.

BF poop is easy to wash out.


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a healthy baby because of it.

I get a nice break every time I get to sit down and feed her.

She is "sleeping through the night", not really but I barely noticing her wake up to feed. (this would also be a benefit to co-sleeping...) Don't have to get up to make a bottle for her.

She doesn't get tons of gas.

She gets plenty of iron.

Never has to drink a bottle of water. (can you believe yesterday someone said to me, "Maybe she is thirsty, do you have a bottle of water for her?")

I'm sure I'll think of more soon.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

how about..."Sorry babe, you have to cook dinner tonight, I'm nursing the baby."
:LOL

Even if she is on solids, I don't have to pre-make anything for an outing. My family is still in awe when I arrive with my 10mo and 1 small diaper bag with actual diapers in it, and nothing else!

Baby never cries from hunger...a nursy-mama just "knows" the sign...

Baby has a great immune system to help fight colds, ear infections, tummy aches, etc.

A hands down proven method to knock any baby out for a nap!


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

lower cancer rates for mama


----------



## Munki'sMom (Aug 25, 2004)

My super healthy babies! (BF plus chiropractic of course.)









No ear infections, spit up, gas, reflux, colic, or sleepless nights (for us at least)

Seeing the way she looks for me when hungry.

AND how I can escape away from company easily :LOL


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollyeilis*
re: pretty nursing dresses...where'd you find them?

I have a couple of Motherwear dresses, but my favorite one was purchased "nearly new" on eBay. My second-favorite I purchased from the Motherwear catalog 9 years ago when I was tandem nursing the girls.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Knowing that all the hardwork of pumping exclusively, and getting dirty looks for daring to take a bottle out is totally worth it!

Bec


----------



## cheriea (Aug 17, 2005)

My DD will be two next month. I love BFing her and enjoying those special tender moments between mother and daughter. I love the way she will smile and laugh when nursing. I love the way she asks, "milk please" even in the middle of the night. And I love how relaxed and calm she is when nursing. It's a nice break in the middle of a busy day with a toddler.

Cherie
Mom to Emily 9/29/03


----------



## Kishkie (Mar 12, 2004)

Apparently BF moms have lower rates of osteoperosis too...apparently while we are nursing there is less calcium in our bones but afterwords to compensate our body makes tons!
When my munchkin wants to nurse he says "Cam I pees have some na na?" And when he's finished on one side he points to it and says "aww-done dis na na". Sometimes he says "yummy miwk"....


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

My boobs are bigger.


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

Love this thread.

I can read MDC without guilt while NAK. Nursing is my break time! I've got a sleeping-on-Boppy babe on my lap now who just got "knocked out" by the boob!


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Squirt some breast milk (just a little bit) up your baby's nose, if he/she ever gets stuffed up. For me, that's worked better than saline!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Mellows a cranky toddler like a magic potion.









Mellows a cranky mama like a magic potion.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

When baby gets a germ in his mouth, then nurses, the germ goes into your breast and 8 hours later, antibodies to the germ come out in your milk!! (This is per Dr. Sears breastfeeding book)

What's YOUR superpower??? LOL

I love how nursing makes those little newborn clenched fists relax...

I love the baby AND mama nursing comas...

It's really good for preemies... my neighbor is nursing her preemie who was born at 29 weeks... good to have another nursing mama in the neighborhood!

It forces you to put your feet up several times per day.

It reinforces the bond between mama and baby!

It's the most nutritious food your child will ever eat, so tank up while you can!


----------



## My2WildBoys (Jul 13, 2005)

When DH and I are tickling each other, and I'm losing, I *always* get to win. I just have to threaten to squirt him, and the battle is won!! :LOL

DS just weaned, and my supply is dropping. Won't be able to win much longer. Sigh...


----------



## katiepfaff (Aug 15, 2005)

how about the face/shoulder/chest caresses that you don't otherwise get from a normally wriggly 10-month-old? gotta love em...


----------



## MamitadeTian (Jul 31, 2004)

There is nothing like hearing my 3 year-old musing to himself (while I am nursing his sister): Why is it that tete is so yummy?


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Those first milky smiles









I have a free hand that I can cuddle or play w/ ds while baby sister eats...

Not getting out of bed in the middle of the night


----------



## angie_sunflower (Aug 17, 2005)

when you are with family (esp. grandparents) and everyone wants to hold your baby, you are guaranteed time with your child.

higher IQs!!!
bonding, bonding, bonding!





























:




























:


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

not mixing, washing, heating, measuring

the nursing suck when ds comes off and is sleeping but thinks he is nursing









relaxation

smiling while nursing

smiling when he see me "getting ready"

the way nursing is a comfort and can calm him at any given moment

I could go on... and on... and on


----------



## metroames (Aug 6, 2005)

Still having a motherly role even though my husband is a stay-at-home dad and I work full time. I even get a few moments at work to focus soley on my baby when I am pumping milk for him.







It really brings my two roles of working woman and mom together.









The fulfillement of using your breasts for BOTH functions that God made them for. :LOL

Being able to lose weight AND eat more!









The cost savings!

Ames


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I love that happy wide open mouth and sparkly eyes and the bouncing up and down that come from my 7 month old when I climb out of the shower and she sees HER boobs! I love that she tries yanking down my shirt and nuzzling the boobs to find a nipple. And she was crawling around on the floor the other day and I sat down and she crawled into my lap and started pulling my shirt. DH goes, "ya know, she never does that for me!" I said, "what, ask to nurse?" :LOL "no, crawl into my lap to snuggle, isn't that what she's doing?" No honey, she wants boobies! :LOL

Meg


----------



## RobynFSU (Jul 15, 2005)

My favorite is when my 3mo old dd rubs up and down my side as if stroking me while nursing and then looks up and smiles as if to say "Thanks mom!". It makes any pain in the beginning worth it all!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

the mm mmmm mmm noises, the delicious sweet milky breath, and the excitement and bouncing whenever he sees a boobie...


----------



## Annelina (Feb 16, 2003)

the little he-he-he laughter when he knows he's going to get some milk...

it's really the only thing that seems to help his teething pain right now


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh lordy, where to start?...

- Triple baby chins and chubby thighs
- I'm lazy, and bf is easy
- I'm an insomniac, and nursing makes me sleepy
- Sleeping while feeding baby
- I'm flat-chested, and suddenly: boobs!
- The Holiday H*ll Flu of 2003 felled EVERYONE in my extended family except DS, because he got my antibodies.
- Guaranteed nap potion for baby
- I could eat like a pig for 1.5 years because DS sucked it all out of me.
- Knowing "I did that" every time I look at DS's healthy body and gorgeous smile


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

Watching the pounds fly off of you and onto him.









Having an excuse to prop your feet up every few hours throughout the day. I don't think I would have recoverd from childbirth otherwise. It is such a great way to unwind and bond with your baby.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I love all of these benefits. Here's two more:

My dd1 used to reach up and stroke my cheek while nursing.









We are contributing to less water and air pollution by decreasing factory formula, bottle and rubber nipple production. Way to go mamas, we are saving the environment!


----------



## aidan&owen (Mar 30, 2005)

This thread is so beautiful;

I love that I "have" to sit and nurse my 17 month old for his nap.

The relaxation that comes from this is wonderful for me and my 3 yr old as well. He will often sit with his brother and I. Great snuggle/connection time.

This is something we could go on and on about!!!







:

Stacia







:


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

4 year old friends fighting over a toy can recover by retreating to separate corners to nurse, and everyone is happy again.


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

Being told by little one, who overheard a conversation) that, that wasn't breastfeeding it was 'Mamamilkcuddles'.

I thought that was cute.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

oh i cant wait till i have such cute stories!! mommas youre all making me anxious for my little one so i ca start BFing already!! hee,hee. ppl think im strange for looking forward to it so much but i dont care!!
<3,
nicole


----------



## phroggies (Sep 13, 2004)

If you don't co-sleep, it's an excuse for middle-of-the-night cuddles. Believe it or not, I actually find myself looking forward to when he wakes me to nurse. Well, okay, at least most of the time.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

When toddler's meltdown is causing mommy to melt down, mommy can suggest nursing which helps everyone calm down and feel happy again!

And when little one if vomiting and is supposed to have only clear fluids, nursing fits the bill - comfort and fluids in one package!!!

~Tracy


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExuberantDaffodil*

And I get to say, "I make milk - What's your superpower?"










Lol. I wear a tank top with this logo on it!! A glamourmom nursing tank!

My fave things////

Seeing white white milk drip down the sides of his face when he comes up for air.... the smiles!

Milky milky smiles!

No fuss, no muss, no bottles, no waiting!


----------



## katerkat (Aug 13, 2005)

The cute "huh huh huh" sound he makes when I'm unsnapping my bra. (I'll have to tell him to NOT do that in high school or he'll never get to second base...)

Almost A to a full C - it's nice to have boobies!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooh, I got another one.....

Instant happiness and quiet in a restaurant! Just pop a boob in there and they are quiet!


----------



## abbeysmum05 (Jul 18, 2005)

The closeness I feel to my daughter as her feet knead my tummy and her little hands wrap around a breast. Its like we are floating in a universe of only two and its only mid-afternoon - a loving break that I never would have had otherwise!

Love this thread --


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I love the heavy sigh of relief when my baby has been stressed out, then comes to the breast to unwind.
The little love pats on my breast when she feels the let down.
the coy grins with nipple in mouth-just gives my the goosey bumps!
I know NO ONE in the world can share these intimate and precious moments between my baby and I.
I love how my dh says when I nurse my baby, we are the most beautiful sight he has ever seen. Ahh. he rocks!


----------



## almost50nursing (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd probably say my favorite thing about breastfeeding is all those shared looks and private jokes and silly games and cumulatively the way my son and I have such a close connection. He's named my breasts: "my favorite mimi" and "the lonely mimi" and will sometimes sing impromptu songs to them. He's just such a happy kid!







:


----------



## shell024 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katerkat*
The cute "huh huh huh" sound he makes when I'm unsnapping my bra. (I'll have to tell him to NOT do that in high school or he'll never get to second base...)

:LOL :LOL :LOL

***those drunken looks


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

-Smarter kids (not only because breastmilk is said to be brain-food, but because I'm able to put a ton of money into an education fund since I'm not wasting it on expensive formula.)

-For the first time, I can actually fill out a shirt properly. It's nice to not be flat chested anymore. 

-The instant gratification at night. I'm probably the only one in my family who has babies who "sleep through the night" right away. (I figure that if _I'm_ sleeping through the night, they must be, too. Even if they do wake and serve themselves a couple of times.







)

-Less stress when getting ready to go out somewhere. I never have to worry about if I'm bringing enough to eat.

-The weight loss, OMG! I don't feel the need to diet to lose my baby weight. I can still indulge every once in awhile because I know that BF'ing is keeping me slim.

-I'm forced to eat healthy, so I always feel good.

-I can be lazy at get-togethers. "Oh, darn...time to clean up? But the baby is hungry. Shoot..." And can easily rescue him from scary, cheek-pinching family members without hurting their feelings "Oh, he's probably crying because he's hungry...here, let me take him. No, you can't feed him, he doesn't take bottles...too bad!"

-I can get out of diaper changes for our toddler. "Oh, hun...can you get that one? The baby is eating" *as I latch him on* :LOL Dh hates that. 

-The warm, snuggy feeling as we cuddle together in bed or on the sofa while he eats.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

The sweat milky breath, and those beautifull milky smiles.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almost50nursing*
He's named my breasts: "my favorite mimi" and "the lonely mimi" and will sometimes sing impromptu songs to them.

OMG :LOL I had a lonely one too, until I had a new baby and started tandem nursing. Speaking of which... I love the way they hold hands and look at each other while they nurse, and how there has never been one moment of jealousy or resentment from my older child.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

awww you mamas rock! I knew breastfeeding was more than just healthy...
man, could you imagine choosing not to nurse! Oh what those mamas are missing out on!

I like how my littlest one comes up to me and throws her face into my chest- I guess its time to eat!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I have to hold my breast so it doesn't cover her nose. I love how she grips my pinky while she nurses.


----------



## mariamaroo (Aug 15, 2004)

This thread is so nice, it brought tears to my eyes!

My favorite thing is when dd (23 1/2 mos.) says "I like your nummo, Mom"


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

Number one for me would be all the bonding time spent at the breast. In the early months it's gotta be at least 6 solid hours of skin to skin time with your babe. I just love the closeness it provides and how you become so in tune.

Number two - I CAN GO ANYWHERE!!! Even with my 6 mo old twins!!! I pack the stroller with a boppy and folding chair and a sling and can take the twins and my 3 year old anywhere. The flexibility is so awesome.

Number three - maybe this should be number one.....I can get all three kids down at the same time! In other words, I can nap!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!

What a nice idea for a thread.

Mary


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyjeans*
A hands down proven method to knock any baby out for a nap!

Not any baby - dd was totally impervious to the soothing powers of nursing.

Benefits
...the way I melt inside when baby rests his hand on my breast while he's feeding.
...someone already mentioned the feeling when you look at baby and realize everything comes from you - that she/he is growing and thriving like that, entirely because of your body.
...knowing that I'm spending literally hundreds of dollars less and still providing _better_ nutrition than many moms around me (poor babies)


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought I would ressurect this happy thread, to get the warm fuzzies going again. Sitting here nursing my 4 mo just got me thinking! Wanna add???







:







:


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curious*
4 year old friends fighting over a toy can recover by retreating to separate corners to nurse, and everyone is happy again.

one of my favorite quotes!


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
Breastmilk spitup doesn't stain or smell as bad as formula spitup usually.









Wow, I didn't know that! This is great info for a pregnant newbie like me, lol

Great thread


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

I must say, my son is so long that he's not pudgy and doughy like all those other wonderful breastfed babies I see. He's a string bean. But I love him that way.

I love the way 6 month old DS grabs at other people's chests when he's hungry. It's an hilarious site to see.


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

the sweetness, the look of deep comfort, the _serenity_ it brings to her busy, spritely little face and eyes.

the moments of such deep connection.

(and the gentle, easy, drifting off to sleep!)


----------



## Mrs.PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

I love this thread. I think every new mom and mom to be should read it.

Everything everyone else has said so far.

The way my 2 year old says "other side" when she done nursing and wants to swicth sides. The way she used to lay in the dark making the sign for more to nurse when she was less then a year old.









I had a deal with my hubby. I was in charge of input, he was output. Sure I had to get up to feed her, but hubby would bring her to me and bring her back to her bed (when she didn't sleep with us.)

And last but not least nursing a baby through any cold or illness (but those are more few and far between.) Or everyone else in the family getting sick, and the baby staying healthy.


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD*
I love this thread. I think every new mom and mom to be should read it.

Everything everyone else has said so far.

The way my 2 year old says "other side" when she done nursing and wants to swicth sides. The way she used to lay in the dark making the sign for more to nurse when she was less then a year old.









I had a deal with my hubby. I was in charge of input, he was output. Sure I had to get up to feed her, but hubby would bring her to me and bring her back to her bed (when she didn't sleep with us.)

And last but not least nursing a baby through any cold or illness (but those are more few and far between.) Or everyone else in the family getting sick, and the baby staying healthy.


Dd 2.5 is now asking when she starts out "which one is the 'other side, mama? this one, or this one?"!!!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

what a great thread!

This is a great list, too:
http://www.promom.org/101/index.html


----------



## mhr1406 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a great thread!!

My little crawler only slows down when he is hungry so I love the cuddles, closeness, and knwoing I am giving him the best.
It is the best loving relationship!!!


----------



## corhorvath (Sep 10, 2005)

Finding a way to finally connect to my MIL.

She was a master nurser to my husband and highly involved with La Leche League 30 years ago (nursed until he was at least 2). Plus, she gave two great LLL shirts she and my husband wore at the time.

Her's (now mine) says: "Mom makes it best"
His (now my babe's) says: "I eat at mom's"


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Knowing and LIKING the hours between 1-4am. Everything is quiet, and you feel like you and your baby are the only people on the planet.

A milk-drunk baby at your breast

You can go anywhere and all you need in your diaper bag is diapers.

Having a healthy baby who isn't constantly suffering from colds, viruses, digestive problems, etc...


----------

